# 28mm GP4000sII & SKS Raceblade Longs on Trek Emonda 300 ALR



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to give some feedback to the forum on 28mm tires on the Trek Emonda 300 ALR, plus SKS Raceblade Longs (they say they have a maximum of 25mm tire width, but we all know they'll fit 28mm too). On a lot of websites I've read people couldn't 28mm and/or Raceblade Longs to work. It's not true. The biggest (ballooning-wise) 28mm I know of are Continental GP4000sII and right-close behind those Michelon 28mm Pro Endurance. Of course, this is all dependent on the rim width. 

What comes standard on the Trek ALR bikes are the TLR race rims. These rims are 23mm outer diameter, 17.5mm inner and 18.5mm rim depth. This is what I tested using the 28mm GP4000sII & SKS Raceblade long setup, and they work, with no problems. But I am fairly certain if you have wider rims, like HEDs and/or Pacenti, where the inner diameter is close to 20mm or more, 28mm tires will balloon too wide on the Trek Emonda ALR. Thus, you will face rubbing problems on both front & rear, both at brake junctions and on sides of frame & fork.

Anyway, here's pics of the 2017 Trek Emonda 300 ALR I picked up for ~815 euro out the door. Am quite happy, especially since being away from aluminum frames since the early 90s stiff-as-brick cortch killers, I am a bit more than amazed that these new alu frames from manufacturers have become comfortable while still retaining that stiff point & shoot aspect of going fast/forward when accelerating and/or especially, climbing.

Have any questions, ask away & I'll try to help: plz note in the full bike pic near the last pics, I left the rear brackets for the rear Sks Raceblades long back on, but instead went with my white SKS X3 seatpost fender, also with the rear Daylight-visible Hotshot 150 Pro plus two front Light & Motion flashing Urban 400s (_not pulsing, hate the newer pulsing kind_) , and the essential for canal-riding Mirrcycle Adjustabell2 for dinging people, animals and slower riders out of the way. No other reason than the white X3 looks it great with the bike, plus it is easy to remove & wash off after every gritty ride (rains a lot here in Belgium). When going with the local group rides, will quickly snap back in the SKS Raceblade Long with the matching rear mudflap (_like the one in the front, which stays on permanently while fenders are on the bike)_. I've got a sneaking suspicion, though, that if this bike keeps riding like it is, then I'm going to be buying another one, just the frame & then building it up with high-end components & wheels as the main summer race bike.


----------

